
Michael Atiyah claims proof of 160-year-old Riemann hypothesis - MKais
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2180406-famed-mathematician-claims-proof-of-160-year-old-riemann-hypothesis/
======
ColinWright
There is significant scepticism[0][1] surrounding this, and many, many
submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18049016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18049016)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18046533](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18046533)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18044050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18044050)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18042687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18042687)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18042513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18042513)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18042116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18042116)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18041616](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18041616)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18039613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18039613)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18038790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18038790)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18036367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18036367)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18032207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18032207)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18029551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18029551)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18029459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18029459)

=============================================

[0]
[https://old.reddit.com/r/math/comments/9hl35w/sir_michael_at...](https://old.reddit.com/r/math/comments/9hl35w/sir_michael_atiyah_announced_a_proof_of_the/e6cxbin/)

[1] [https://mathoverflow.net/questions/311062/sir-michael-
atiyah...](https://mathoverflow.net/questions/311062/sir-michael-atiyahs-
conference-on-the-riemann-hypothesis)

~~~
gus_massa
Only
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18029459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18029459)
has non trivial discussion.

[I agree that the proof will probably not check out.]

~~~
ColinWright
... and even that is just four comments.

But there's not a lot to discuss at this stage.

